# Need assistance on a listing



## amanda14 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi.

I was in the marketplace trying to list a week for rent and some of the items I don't believe apply to my unit which I already have reserved in 2016.  Is there someone that could provide some guidance?

Specifically, it is asking if the week is floating, fixed or points and regardless of selection it does not permit me to choose the Tues I have reserved as the check in date.

I appreciate the input or PMs.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 11, 2015)

sadly at the current time the marketplace does not provide for a tuesday check in.  (but its coming)

our suggestions for this are to select the fixed week that corresponds to the physical dates you have, and be specific in the description (even the title if you like) that this is a tuesday - tuesday interval.


----------



## amanda14 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you very much


----------

